# What a great day for cooking!



## Puff1 (Apr 22, 2007)

80* today!
3 racks of spares on the WSM over KF and hickory and a little apple. Rubbed with Wofe Rub Original and Dizzy Pig's Dizzy Dust.
I also pulled out the Char Griller   to do some fatties and a few beer can chickens. I wanted to try out the lump that the Diva Q crew brought with them when they were in town on Friday.(Thanks guys  ). Using cherry and apple wood for smoke.
I'll tell you all what. When I dumped a chimney full of lump in the CG the cobwebs that it has aquired since the last time I used it when up in a ball of flame   On a day like today I don't mind babysitting the old girl. I think it's time for a beer or 12


----------



## oompappy (Apr 22, 2007)

Yep, perfect weather here too! 
Doin' ribs & beer myself


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 22, 2007)

oompappy said:
			
		

> Yep, perfect weather here too!
> Doin' ribs & beer myself


 [smilie=a_goodjobson.gif] 
Bones just went into the foil for a 45 min. nap


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 22, 2007)

you go boy!


----------



## Griff (Apr 22, 2007)

Looking good Mr. Puff.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 22, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> oompappy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steam those bones boy!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At the last minute I decided not to foil. Dinner isn't till 4 and the bones were already pullin' back a little


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 22, 2007)

Heck, I'd be into a rack by now. Those look tasty. What sauce is on them?


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Heck, I'd be into a rack by now. Those look tasty. What sauce is on them?


None yet. Dat be da bark  
I'm going to use SBR's and Hayward's some stuff I got from Kansas City.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 22, 2007)

Looks great poof!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Apr 22, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hear that "haywards stuff" is good by itself, not blended with some inferior sauce    

Let me know how it turns out on the ribs!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 22, 2007)

The Haywards was used with no other......."inferior" sauce . It was put on top of some Dizzy Dust but that was a great flavor combo. (Thanks Steer Dan Crazy  )
The ribs came out great(NO foil this time)
As far as the lump I recieved from Diva Q and crew, it burned hotter than Royal Oak. But I was able to keep a steadier temp in the Char Griller   I was very impressed. Hardly any ash. Thanks again Diva & Co.  
Chicken came out great using the Wolfe Rub injection.
It was just a great "summer" day in the smoke 












...and with that.........my little sweety gives her seal of approval


----------



## cleglue (Apr 22, 2007)

Puff,

What a meal.  It all looks very good.  Very cute daughter.


----------



## john pen (Apr 22, 2007)

good lookin' grub puff..


----------



## chris1237 (Apr 22, 2007)

Food looks great puff. Ribs have a nice color to them.

Chris


----------



## Griff (Apr 22, 2007)

Good job my friend.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 23, 2007)

Lovely simply lovely


----------



## wittdog (Apr 23, 2007)

Great Job Puff..


----------



## Unity (Apr 23, 2007)

Darn ... need ribs ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





--John  8)


----------



## SteerCrazy (Apr 23, 2007)

looks great Puff.....you feedin a crew or just your family?? Whats in the crock pot??


----------



## DaleP (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah what is in the crockpot. Looks good whatever it is.


----------



## john a (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks mighty good to me, nice job Puff.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 23, 2007)

I had some family over and they took care of eating all the food.
Those are beans in the crock pot with a little smoked chopped pork mixed in. This was the first time I didn't foil ribs. I'm happy with the results.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 23, 2007)

Puffman, that food looks great.  The kid is cute too.


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks like you did a fine job Puff. 

Good looking spread.

 Every time I walk by my CG I can only think of what a great teacher it was.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 23, 2007)

Great job Puff! Wish I was there.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Apr 23, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Great job Puff! Wish I was there.



I was once and he was playing with his sausage so I left...vienna, of course.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 23, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Looks like you did a fine job Puff.
> 
> Good looking spread.
> 
> Every time I walk by my CG I can only think of what a great teacher it was.


Cliff on a day like we had up here Sunday. It was worth pulling her out of the garage 

Nick, any time  

UB............ :roll:


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 23, 2007)

That is great looking stuff Puff.

Glad you liked the lump.

It is good stuff. 

Meeting you both was great.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Apr 23, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> That is great looking stuff Puff.
> 
> Glad you liked the lump.
> 
> ...



Don't get out much huh?


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 23, 2007)

LOL 

Well they really were quite lovely. 

(Other than drinking that water you call beer down there with them)

Plus I got to stock up on a whack of sauces and some secret rub from Bruce that I am looking forward to trying.


----------



## allie (Apr 23, 2007)

Puff, when are you going to invite us up?  That looks delish!  Cute little one, too.......love the wink!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Apr 24, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> Well *they* really were quite lovely.
> 
> ...



I'll give you that Bruce is cool but Puff is well....umm...Puff  :roll:


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 24, 2007)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> [quote="Diva Q":38jnkoe4]LOL
> 
> Well *they* really were quite lovely.
> 
> ...



I'll give you that Bruce is cool but Puff is well....umm...Puff  :roll:[/quote:38jnkoe4]

Diva ignore the man behind the curtain :roll: 
It was really great to meet both of you. I'm really likeing the lump. I didn't seem to use as much like I do when I use RO. Thanks again!

Allie you all are welcome anytime


----------

